# down grade to 1.13.605.7



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

i am wondering if you can downgrade software verisons on a non rooted thunderbolt i would like to go down to 1.13.605.7 since this seems to be the last version that adb push was possible on since i am un able to get my computer to run the revalotion right and plus i know how to root thro adb since i have done it to a couple of thunderbolts now. if there is a way to do this or a way i can get adb to root a newer versions could someone please give me some help on this and or some links to the software that i would need. and i am currently on 605.5


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=997724&highlight=RUU

Grab an RUU and go back to a different version. Had to do the same thing with for the Revolutionary root method.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

the only one i am able to go to is 605.5 and i still can not get revolutionary to work keeps telling me waiting for device and then nothing every comes up


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> the only one i am able to go to is 605.5 and i still can not get revolutionary to work keeps telling me waiting for device and then nothing every comes up


Do you have usb debugging turned on. Revolutionary will not recognize your phone with it turned off.

Go to Settings -> Applications -> Development and make sure usb debugging is checked, then try again.

As far as downgrading on a non rooted device. No you can't. Hboot will check the version number of the RUU and if its not newer than the current, it won't let you flash. You have to flash a custom misc.img to do that, and you have to have root access to do that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> the only one i am able to go to is 605.5 and i still can not get revolutionary to work keeps telling me waiting for device and then nothing every comes up


That part did confuse me in your post, 605.5 should work just fine. Check over everything again as orkillakilla mentioned.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Droid Explorer also causes issues. So does HTC Sync.


----------



## somesing (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want to bypass the downgrade I'd suggest this method.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I also added it to this forum by the way... Thanks for getting the word out about my tool Sent from my INFECTED Thunderbolt


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks for the help guys I will b back to trying to gain root on the phone this weekend and I will let you know how it goes . Once again thanks so much for the replies. But one more? do I have to have an adb lock for rev to work or should it find the path its self


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

spiderbolt said:


> thanks for the help guys I will b back to trying to gain root on the phone this weekend and I will let you know how it goes . Once again thanks so much for the replies. But one more? do I have to have an adb lock for rev to work or should it find the path its self


If you have deleted htc sync from your computer, disabled vzw sync, installed the fastboot drivers to your computer, placed superuser zip on root of your sd card, and connected your computer with always awake, USB debugging, and charge only on, you should only have to run revolutionary.exe on your computer and it should work on its own. There are a few prompts to follow. Make sure to install clockworkmod recovery when it asks about custom recovery image. I had to downgrade to 605.5, if you're still on that, and followed all the steps, it should work.

Sent from my customized Thunderbolt using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk


----------

